# Documents required for PCC



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello Expats,

Tomorrow I am going for my PCC in Pune / India. I want to know what are the *documents required to submit*?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Tomorrow I am going for my PCC in Pune / India. I want to know what are the *documents required to submit*?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


-- You need to submit photocopies of you passport.
--However its better to carry any other original address proof along with photocopies...
--is your address same as that printed on passport.. if yes, you will get the PCC on same day.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

shivkaundal said:


> -- You need to submit photocopies of you passport.
> --However its better to carry any other original address proof along with photocopies...
> --is your address same as that printed on passport.. if yes, you will get the PCC on same day.


Hi Shiv,

Thanks for rp. No, unfortunately my passport address is different from my present address.

How much time it will take to get the PCC? 

Any idea?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi Shiv,
> 
> Thanks for rp. No, unfortunately my passport address is different from my present address.
> 
> ...


OK...

Do not tell them that you need to get PCC on new address, otherwise it will be routed to Police headquarters and it will take a lot of time. Depends upon police station.

Ask them to give PCC on the address which is on passport.

by the way what address you have filled while taking online appointment?


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

shivkaundal said:


> OK...
> 
> Do not tell them that you need to get PCC on new address, otherwise it will be routed to Police headquarters and it will take a lot of time. Depends upon police station.
> 
> ...


Hi shiv,

My passport address is from my native which is Satara/Maharashtra

and my current address is Pune.

Will is take so much time?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi shiv,
> 
> My passport address is from my native which is Satara/Maharashtra
> 
> ...


Look, when i went they told me it will took one month to procees PCC if you are having different address. but in my case, just the house no. and sector was changed and not the town. so one officer told me to inform the granting office about this so that i can get PCC on same day.

and it worked like Charm 

if you did not mention your new address while booking the online appointment , then they will not ask you anything about new address...


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

shivkaundal said:


> Look, when i went they told me it will took one month to procees PCC if you are having different address. but in my case, just the house no. and sector was changed and not the town. so one officer told me to inform the granting office about this so that i can get PCC on same day.
> 
> and it worked like Charm
> 
> if you did not mention your new address while booking the online appointment , then they will not ask you anything about new address...


Ok let's see, hope for best.

Just tell me one thing, do I need to submit my wife and son's PCC and medicals even they are not migrating for now?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Ok let's see, hope for best.
> 
> Just tell me one thing, do I need to submit my wife and son's PCC and medicals even they are not migrating for now?


Not sure about that. Let others comment on this.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

shivkaundal said:


> Not sure about that. Let others comment on this.


ok, no issues. Thanks for your help Shiv.

Cheers.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Ok let's see, hope for best.
> 
> Just tell me one thing, do I need to submit my wife and son's PCC and medicals even they are not migrating for now?


You must need pcc for your wife and if your son is less than 16 year then no need of pcc for him.

I applied for pcc for new address and filled the same online. When i visited the passport office. At token counter they asked whether i need it on new or old address, i said old. Attending lady changed my address on appointment and APO counter signed it and it get it in 2 hours


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> You must need pcc for your wife and if your son is less than 16 year then no need of pcc for him.
> 
> I applied for pcc for new address and filled the same online. When i visited the passport office. At token counter they asked whether i need it on new or old address, i said old. Attending lady changed my address on appointment and APO counter signed it and it get it in 2 hours


Hi,

Both mine and my wife's passport are not from Pune. In order to get PCC done from PSK Pune, what are the steps, documents required and timelines? 

My passport address is from Jaipur and my wife's address is Mumbai. Like in your post, you mentioned that if you want it on your old address you get it the same day. so do we have to tell anything at the PSK office? 

Also do you know of any agent who can help in getting the PCC done and the charges for the same?


----------

